# Wilbur D. Hog



## bertjo44 (Feb 9, 2009)

I posted this link but it was lost in limbo land so here it is in case anyone is interested. I eventually want to build one (probably with help). There are a lot of pics and instructions and other bbq realated topics. I just enjoy looking at it.

http://www.ibiblio.org/lineback/bbq/wdh.htm


----------

